# Back in Stock - 034Motorsport Audi UrQuattro Silicone Intercooler Hose Pairs!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Our Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair for the Audi UrQuattro is finally back in stock!

*Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair, Audi UrQuattro I5 10VT*



034Motorsport is proud to offer a complete Silicone Intercooler Hose Pair for the I5 10VT UrQuattro! The factory intercooler hoses are no longer available from Audi.

This hose set is designed to replace the failure-prone factory rubber hoses with boost-friendly automotive silicone ones. 

Features durable, high quality silicone hoses which were modeled directly off of the factory parts to ensure perfect fit and finish. Unlike other hoses which are too thick and overbuilt, our 4-ply reinforced silicone hoses are more supple, easier to install, and more resistant blowing off as the clamps hold them more tightly.

Use with T-Bolt Clamps for the most secure boost hose install possible.

*What's Included:*

Silicone Turbo Outlet to Intercooler Inlet Hose - (Replaces 034 145 746C) / 034145746AM34145720D
Silicone Intercooler Outlet to Throttle Body Hose - (Replaces 034 145 746B) / 034145746AQ
*Fitment:*

1983-1986 Audi UrQuattro - I5 10-Valve Turbo
Available in black only.

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

